# osterglocken aus samen vermehren



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2012)

hallo!

ich habe sehr schoene osterglocken und frage mich ob ich diese ueber samen vermehren kann.
im netzt gibt es wiederspruechliche aussagen...wie machen die hollaender das 

gruss
marco


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Hi Marco,

Narcissus pseudonarcissus lassen sich schon über Aussaat vermehren (machen die "wilden" ja auch so) , ist aber recht langwierig . Amaryllidaceae brauchen bei Aussaat schon mal 5-6 Jahre bis sie Blühfähigkeit erreichen. Auch werden die Blüten sicherlich von der Mutterpflanze abweichen wenn es farbige Sorten/Hybriden sind.
Die Vermehrung findet bei __ Zwiebelpflanzen im Normalfall sortenrein über Nebenzwiebeln (die bei Narcissen ja auch willig getrieben werrden) oder Meristemvermehrung statt

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

ok dann also samen abschneiden und laub eintrocknen lassen...dann ausbuddeln und junge zwiebeln wieder in erde?
dachte ueber samen gibt es mehr 

ich find immer grosse gruppen von 50stk toll....das ist mir aber zu teuer die knollen zu kaufen...zeit hab ich..im ideallfall noch 40jahre 

danke
marco


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Servus Marco

Meinst du die von Frank genannten Narcissus pseudacorus 
oder
die Frühlings-Knotenblume (Leucojum vernum) die auch als Osterglocken bezeichnet werden


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

ich meinte die von frank beschriebenen


----------



## Patrick K (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Hallo Helmut
Da steht doch nur das die __ Osterglocke auch __ Märzenbecher genannt wird und nicht das das __ Schneeglöckchen , Osterglocken heist 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Servus Patrick

Da hab ich was falsch interpretiert 

Aber als __ Märzenbecher werden bei uns beide bezeichnet ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Hi Marco,

die ganz normalen gelben Osterglocken gibts im Herbst auch schon mal in 3kg Großpackungen für deutlich unter 10 Teuro

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

echt?
hab ich noch nicht gesehen....hab aber auch noch nie gesucht

danke


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Sämtliche zum Verwildern geeigneten Narzissenarten und Sorten kann man in Großpackungen bekommen. In den Niederlanden gibt es auch Internetversender an Privatkunden die ganz attraktive Angebote haben.


----------



## Limnos (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Hi

Nahe Monschau und der belgischen Grenze gibt es reichliche Vorkommen einer Wildnarzissen-Art. Ihre Blüte gegen Ende März, Anfang April hat sich mehr und mehr zum Publikumsmagnet entwickelt. Hier nun einige Bilder, die ich bei einer Wanderung dort aufgenommen habe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lollo (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Hallo Wolfgang,

warst du hier dabei?

Gerade gestern in den Nachrichten gesehen.


----------



## Limnos (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Hi Lollo

Nein, ich kenne das Perlenbach- und Rurtal schon seit langem, und es reizt mich immer mal wieder, zum Wandern dorthin zu fahren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: osterglocken aus samen vermehren*

Hi Wolfgang,

mal schaun ob ich in 5 Wochen beim Wandern noch ein paar Narcissus jonquilla oder N. poeticus in der freien Wildbahnentdecken kann. Wahrscheinlich aber net mehr, 

wird sicher mal wieder nur ein ordinärer 20-30 Arten reicher Orchideenwildwuchs am Straßenrand und auf den Bergwiesen der Provence-Alpen zu sehen sein

MfG Frank


----------

